# Village fête!



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello community!
Next month our annual village fête is on. I'm with local voluntary fire fighters, we're running a stall that typically serves beverages (as in... erm... beers ?).

I've just thought, hooray, what an opportunity! Then again, dang I might not really have the required equipment...
Good thing is, there's a bunch of other stalls, so not everybody might pass by or order coffee.

Mains electricity and water is there, maybe even possible to drain waste in sewer (gotta check exact spot again), would have access to an otherwise unused glass (aka. milk jug) rinser as well. Grinder-wise it'll be my home-setup Macap MXP as single dosing won't be an option (faff, time, space for the big 'un). Served in paper cups, sadly, as no dishwasher available. Payment through other stall staff, revenue goes to charity (local fire fighting equipment fund or whatever they call it).

So here's the questions:

- from what machines I have, is it better to use
a. Rocket Evo 2 (rotary pump HX, plumbed in) or b. Minima (vibe pump dual, tank)?

- esp. due to use of paper cups, is pulling doubles in a naked PF for all offered drinks (espresso, cappuccino, americano) a good idea?

- not being overly quick with back-to-back shots (exercise, one group, no split shots planned), my arithmetics tell me I could output about 25-30 drinks per hour. Is that realistic?

- anything I might need to think of?

All your inputs are highly welcomed!
Thank you in advance ?


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Was about to PM you then saw your post!

ok - so I have done much the same as you ofr the past three years, but for a 5-day event (short days, about 4 hours each) and pulled about 420 shots this year using the Evo 2. Used it with tank - not plumbed in. From my experiences:

I started with the double basket in a naked PF but soon switched to the spout as too many people wanted single shots.

I would recommend pulling the shot into a shot glass to get a consistent volume rather than directly into the paper cup (also allows you to split the shot easily for those who want singles)

An extra pair of hands is useful; keeping the bean hopper full, emptying the ginds box, keeping the milk bottles flowing, and topping up the water tank (as I wasnt plumbed in). Also useful for taking orders and writing them down - easier than you trying to remember everything that was ordered!

You will need access to a water boiler (urn) for americanos - dont use the hot water spout on your machine for that

Use a milk thermometer - it's gentler than using the palm of your hand 

Dont forget about other supplies eg sugar, stirrers, cold-milk, chocolate powder for cappa's etc

You can steam the milk while running the shot (the boiler wil keep up with the demand!) which means you should manage less than2minutes per drink. Need to get it down to around a minute - if you get 3-4 people in a queue then 5 drinks need to be banged out PDQ - the last person doesnt want to wait 10 minutes for their coffee!

Work on the basis of getting 50 shots per kg of beans

If I think of anything else I will let you know. Others on the forum may have different experiences to share.

Good luck with the fete.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Ha!

Awesome mate, so funny you did similar with the same machine ? great big chunk of info to slowly digest, thank you so much! Will surely come back to you with more q&a if that's cool with you ?

True re queueing folk, maybe need to rethink split shots ?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

You've always got the option to turn up the boiler pressure on the HX to reduce rebound time if necessary.

I did extensive tests on my plumbed in ecm hx with a group head thermo and from shot 3 onwards it demanded a 4 minute recovery time or brew temp was under 90 degrees.

Of course other hx may be different and a lot of steaming will change things also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

